# Be safe guys



## Lee192233 (Jul 10, 2021)

Came across this post on FB today. Reminded me just how dangerous this profession for most of you and hobby for others is.


Be safe!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 10, 2021)

****, so sorry


----------



## Lee192233 (Jul 10, 2021)

That's a sad situation. I make firewood for myself and this reminds me how dangerous felling trees is. Even veteran fallers have accidents. Trees are unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Bango Skank (Jul 10, 2021)

Poor guy, I hope he didn’t suffer.
Thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Stonewoodiron (Jul 15, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> Came across this post on FB today. Reminded me just how dangerous this profession for most of you and hobby for others is.
> View attachment 917534
> 
> Be safe!


I’m sorry. It’s amazing that he was still using his saw at that age. His work ethic is something to admire.


----------



## Clyde85 (Jul 15, 2021)

I can only hope to be that able able bodied at that age. My condolences to his family. It would be great to go like that rather then fading away in a hospital. In my mind any way.


----------



## MariHer75 (Jul 18, 2021)

Really sad storry. Condolence to his family. Our jobs is very dangerous as it is.


----------

